# New natural, a bunny and a muskrat.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I made a new birch fork. I added a bit of burl on the end and caped it with some red oak. The finish is superglue.

After about a half hour of banging cans I took it for a spin in the woods.




























The last one is a muskrat. I shot him about 10 feet out in front of me swimming about 3 inches under the water. He sunk to the bottom and I got to walk home with very wet boots. It was cold but I have never taken a muskrat in anything but a trap before so this was pretty cool. Both will be eaten and the fur will be made into hats.

Thanks!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s a beautiful natural my friend. Man y’all grow em big up there, fine looking bunny and the shot on the muskrat had to have been perfect cause wow they’re tough. Way to go!!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Amazing builder and hunter .What size ammo? I wish I had 1/2 your talent!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That rabbit should make a very warm hat, look at that coat!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Very nice shooting and beautiful flip you got there!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting and good eating.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I never ate a muskrat before...but cannit be much different than gtoundhog.

Nice shooting!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice natty and shooting ????


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That slingshot is a 10 for looks and performance on my scorecard!

Congratulations on the game taking, too!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a beautiful natural my friend. Man y'all grow em big up there, fine looking bunny and the shot on the muskrat had to have been perfect cause wow they're tough. Way to go!!


Yeah! snowshoe hares are pretty big! This is a small one. probably born this summer. They get about 2 to 3 lbs heavier. Last year I got a snowshoe hare that was 6.8 lbs. It was a monster! I have high hopes for this season as the hare population is reaching it's apex in my area. Next winter is going to be nuts!



Royleonard said:


> Amazing builder and hunter .What size ammo? I wish I had 1/2 your talent!


the rabbit was taken with a standard cats eye marble (as seen in the pic.) The muskrat was a half inch steel ball. I figured I needed a bit more umph as it was a little bit under water.

As for the Amazing builder and hunter part, thank you very much. Like everything else its simply an issue of time on task. I hunt nearly every day, and I have a basic proficiency with my tools. Thanks again.

Msturm


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> I never ate a muskrat before...but cannit be much different than gtoundhog.
> 
> Nice shooting!


muskrat is great! It is nearly as good as porcupine, similar taste just a bit less sweet! An underutilized resource for sure. The fur is fantastic and they taste great!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Fantastic all around! I've also never eaten muskrat. I need to add it to the list!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

msturm said:


> I made a new birch fork. I added a bit of burl on the end and caped it with some red oak. The finish is superglue.
> 
> After about a half hour of banging cans I took it for a spin in the woods.
> 
> ...


Great mustache and beard.

THWACK!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

THWACK! - Thanks man. I don't do much to it. lol


----------

